# Should I buy a Hymer Starline 510?



## fireandwings (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a motorhome as I'm planning a summer-long trip with my 3 year old son. I have found a hymer 510 starline that I'm going to view on Monday that's (almost) in my budget. It's a mercedes, 1998 diesel modeel, 50,000 miles on the clock. 

I'd love some advice from Hymer owners on this particular model. 

Obviously I want something reliable, with good bodywork and with easy to find parts in case something does happen.

any advice would be fantastic, thank you 

Zoe


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I presume it will be the old 2.9 122bhp engine.

Absolutely bullet proof engineering.

You need to do the usual motorhome checks.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our last van was a Hymer starline

I think 640, Mercedes automatic 2002, 5000 on the clock when we bought it

Can't comment on the milage Im not really in to that

But as a build a fantastic sturdy MH, given a bit to "rolling" given the narrow wheel base

Served us well but insufficient seat belts for our kids to borrow

A bar model so 3 seatbelts

And no way were they taking our grandkids unbelted

We now have five seatbelts one more than they need :lol: 

But not enough beds 8O 
So we bought a blow up awning
Sorted  
Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Not got a Hymer but I do believe that the older Hymers have a superb reputation for being really well built.

Low mileage but they go forever if well serviced.

If your serious the best thing you could do would be to join as a full member. Everything you need to know and the people who know it is on this site. I spent a lot of time getting advice on here back in 2008 before I bought my first van and it was invaluable. Mind you they did let me buy a Swift!


----------



## fireandwings (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Barry, Aldra, Paul. It's nerve wracking buying any vehicle but this is way more than I've spent on any car (not saying much though they've all been tiny and second hand).

Nice to have some guidance. 

I'd love to hear from somebody who's owned one of these. 

The thing i like most is that this one has had one owner since purchase so seems well looked after. 

Will look into joining this site Barry, I only found it today


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

HEY, I did try, but then thought that a cheap van would be best for you the way you keep breaking things.


Fireandwings as already said, those older models were well built, a good starter van, until you win the lotto. :lol: :lol: 
Just ask, if we can help only too willing.

cabby

ps. just thought, what licence do you have and what is the weight of vehicle.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Zoe,
This is a great layout for 2 or 3 people as the side sofa can be made into a good sized single bed and of course you've got the excellent pull down double over the cab. I've had a few Hymers over the years and the older ones are bullet proof, there were some quality issues in the late 2000s but now they are sorted again.
The layout of the B510 is the same as the B584 and I've had two of these as the feeling of spaciousness is really good for a small van. If I remember correctly the 510 is about a foot shorter than the 584 but that makes it a little easier to park.
You could do a lot worse than this but obviously take someone with you who knows about Hymers or Motorhomes in general as they are complicated beasts.
Good luck and let us all know how you get on.
Mel


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc has a 510, maybe he'll be on later to help out


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

BTW I see you've upgraded to a Hymer Kontiki Barryd, an excellent choice :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Talking about pull down beds

If you are fit great

A nuisance as you get older and bathroom calls during the night kick in

Only one can be on the outside

And climbing over a partner loses its appeal :lol: :lol: 

But if you are young go for it it may have advantages

I digress, memories kick in :lol: 

We now have twin singles, connected as a double

Over a garage that houses the hound from hell on sites

He is into eating people who approach the MH

Away a pussycat

So what I'm saying is

Consider your future needs, your present needs
When you contemplate a MH

Aldra


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Zoe

We have a 510 and we love it. As Paul said, the 2.9 engine is bullet-proof, just check that it has been regularly serviced with all the oil changes.
Big inboard water tank, 140 lt. and 100lt waste tank. Check the emptying valve as it is an expensive item to replace.
The pull down bed should have a webbing arrangement to stop children falling out, if it is not there, ask where it is, again expensive.
All the ones I looked at had dents in the table top from items falling out of lockers.
Rear wheel drive with an absolutely great turning circle, better than some cars.
There are other S510 owners on this site and there other guys with amazing levels of technical and practical knowledge, do not be afraid to ask.

Stewart.


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Zoe,

Just had another thought. The pre 2000 had a corner swivel shower cabinet, as opposed to the swing round bulkhead. Check the operation of the circular door, might never have been used, but check.

Stewart.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bognormike said:


> vicdicdoc has a 510, maybe he'll be on later to help out


Yep, I got the E-510, 1997year (except mine is on a Fiat Ducato base) . . Mine's just clocked 100,000 miles so the engine is only just run in :wink:

- as for the habitation side, I can't fault the layout or WC/ bathroom or shower.


----------



## fireandwings (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks paul - I'm looking at 2 tomorrow so hoping for the best...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Baron1 wrote: *BTW I see you've upgraded to a Hymer Kontiki Barryd, an excellent choice :lol:


I wondered when someone would notice that. Its a 640i though, not just a 640. The i is important!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We bought a 510 last may, with a dent free table!! Soon fixed that within a couple of weeks 😞 now only store soft clothes in the cupboards above!
We love it, only snag we had was a couple of weeks ago, I struggled to fill it with water as it was cold and the dump valve wouldn't shut, so I switched the water heater on whilst it was filling and held it shut until it was warm enough to hold itself ( it fills quicker than if empties) 
It does wobble about a bit too when parked up, but Paul sorted that with a could of small scissor jacks 😊
Alison


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Barryd,
I did notice the "I" but wasn't sure whether it stood for injection, intelligence or idiot :lol: 
Mel :wink:


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Zoe,
Good luck today, fingers crossed that one of them is a good'n, the one owner 510 sounds like a good bet with only 50k miles but check the service history matches the mileage!
Let us know how you get on.
Mel


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Hell yes!
We have a 2001 model and I would say from what I have seen and from owners comments on the RARE occasions we saw another 510 .... the older ones are even better. If it's pre 2000 I don't think you have the problem table surface, as said before, just about every 2nd hand one out there has dents in it, the older ones, even 10 years older are still immaculate.
for 2+1 child its a great layout, just the 2 of us but I have yet to sit in a van of any size with a more spacious feeling lounge, very rare to get the large windows too, bright and airy feeling and wrap around views.
Go for it, I've had mine since 2006 and I still haven't seen a van I would prefer


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well Zoe, What were the vans like???


----------

